# Dewalt DW089LG or DW0825LG



## NLwood (Apr 10, 2018)

The 089 is a 3 360° laser level and the 0825 is a 5 point + crossline level. I’m debating on purchasing one of them. Which one would be more versatile? 

I do mostly Reno’s such as flooring, stairs, and any type finish carpentry work.

Thanks


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

Why would you be purchasing one of them? You either have a need or want for a laser level so why does it make sense to you to have one in your toolkit? What would be their primary purpose?

I have a 360 degree robolaser and a johnson 5 point level on my truck...I use the robolaser far far far more often than the johnson but it's mostly doing outdoor work like installing siding or checking the height of footings. The johnson only gets pulled out when I need to lay out things on the ceiling like lighting or top plates on studs for remodel work. Usually I don't need it but it has been very handy on a few occasions.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a single line laser level that can do horizontal or vertical and I have a cross line laser level that can do all three axis settings (horizontal, vertical, or both) and I usually use the latter instrument. I only do interior use, but find the cross machine more useful. I guess your choice would depend on what your use will be. Experience tells me to find the brightest instrument you can.


----------



## NLwood (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m more into finish work, such as trim, wainscotting, mantels, etc. But sometimes called on to do other Reno jobs, it appears to be a tool to help speed up and help with accurate measurements. I’ve noticed people use the dot for getting a plumb door frame, yet the 3 line 360° seems useful for creating the 90° on the floor for tiles or framing. I guess, not having used one, it’s hard to see what full benefit each one offers. I’m leaning towards the dot/crossline.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 2, 2011)

Get the DW089. The 360 layout plumb and level is invaluable. The two plane plumb line is fantastic for squaring cab runs coming out of a corner or straightening runs of boxes. Also very useful for cross plumbing doors or appliance panels. pics show both applications.


----------



## Joe1965 (Apr 12, 2018)

what is the BEST BRAND of tool you guys use for tree trimming. Love to hear back thanks.Joe


----------

